# Help, advice, tips, comments for first Motorhome trip via France to Spain.



## Upforadventure (Mar 29, 2022)

Dear all,

OH and I ( and two doglets) are doing a six week trip next week to Southern Spain - Murcia/Almeria/??Estepona via chunnel, via France. Done lots and lots of research and lived in France for a while but cannot beat advice from those who have been there, done that many times.

Going for a recky to eventually relocate to Spain. Preferred route is Rouen , avoiding Paris, no toll roads down to Bordeaux, branching off at Castets, to Zaragoza to head to Valencia,  head down coast to Murcia to look at properties then down to Almeria - maybe on to Estepona area. Any tips, heads up, places to stop - anything useful about this route woud be gratefuly received.

I was planning to pack Motorhome with 'back up' provisions such as tinned soup etc that would provide a meal if we stopped for the night nowhere near cafe/restaurant/shops - and the dogs' tinned food for the trip but looking at what you are not allowed to take into France - can not take any of that - even potentially a packed lunch of ham samdwiches or milk in the fridge for cup of tea!! So, advice on where to go once there of where to stop to stock up with 'supplies' asap - and importantly dog food. Am presuming I won't be able to get their normal tins of Butchers so changing their meat in such a short time could be a problem. Also are we even allowed to take the biscuit ?????? as this could be classed as meat product - don't want 15kg bags to be confiscated!! 

Any tips of where to stop, where you are allowed to stop in France (and Spain) on that route, overnight, water/electric/waste areas would be great. The insurance on rented motorhome is 400 miles a day which means it could take us 4 days to get to Almeria - and restrict obviously the amount of land we could travel in one day. Was not planning to take four days to get to destination! So defo need some recommendations of places to stop - places to eat! We will be staying in the motorhome for the whole 6 weeks so need somewhere legal to stop every night. Obviously, somewhere 'free' would keep costs down that are already quite substantial (and fuel!!!!!!!!) 

I know dogs are not allowed to be able to get into the driving area in France (and ?Spain). We are planning to section them off in the rear lounge. But do they HAVE to be 'secured' as in attached to a lead (can't be seat belts as no selts in that area) and this could be potentially more dangerous to them than just 'laying down quietly' in that area? Any advice from those who travel with dogs and your experience would be fab.

Any recommended Estate Agents (we have a fair list already), any to avoid, places to walk dogs (not well populated), ANY other tips, advice, rules, anything welcome.

Would like to play a bit of golf whilst down there - so any recommendations - although god knows where we're going to put the golf clubs???!!!! Up in the spare drop down bed??!! 

Thank you in advance

V


----------



## Drover (Mar 29, 2022)

As you're a full member just use the location app at the top of the page for aires. Or pay around £6 for the searchforsites.co.uk app.
We have never had customs look in our fridge..... ever
They just worry if the gas is turned off.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 29, 2022)

You'll have a great time!

Unlike the UK you will find motorhomes are welcomed and can park overnight pretty much anywhere it's legal and safe. And their are loads of aires many of which are free. This is where to head for water and grey/black waste disposal. Hook up is often available though if you are driving long distances you'll probably not need this.

Our Location App will provide a very large number of options, especially in France. Lots of the places you won't find elsewhere on the internet.

A free and great internet resource can be found at http://www.campingcar-infos.com/ but it's a French website though your web browser should do a fair job translating it to English. The coverage is European.

I have travelled for many years and many thousands of miles with my dogs in Europe. You will find they are made welcome and can go places not allowed in the UK, e.g. restaurants and shops.

My dogs travel in the passenger footwell but I travel alone.  They are not secured and it's never been an issue. I have had discussions with French police a few times and the officers made no comment.

If they can't travel in the cab perhaps isolate them in a dinette area if you have one. Or consider a crate if there's room.

I can't advise about any checks on food stuffs since I haven't crossed to France since the pandemic started.

There are plenty of supermarkets in Calais to stock up after arrival. It's my impression that there are many more supermarkets in France than here and they mostly have big car parks. Overnight parking is usually permitted too.

Have fun!


----------



## Herman (Mar 29, 2022)

Our dogs lie on the floor between the front seats secured by short leads around our seat belt stalks to their harnesses. I would not recommend you put them in the rear lounge as any bumps and they would be catapulted to the ceiling.
I recommend you buy a set of All the Aires books for France and Spain, great for planning. Don't use motorway aires (likely to get robbed or gassed) but travel a couple of miles off the beaten track for a quiet nights sleep.








						All the Aires France North, 2nd Edition Book The Cheap Fast Free Post  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for All the Aires France North, 2nd Edition Book The Cheap Fast Free Post at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



I suspect the 400 mile rule will be an average thing, so if you clock 600 miles and 200 the next day it will average out. (unless they have trackers fitted and are watching your every move)
Other than that 6 weeks as ample for this reccy, we have done similar journeys for a two week holiday, so take your time and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Jo001 (Mar 30, 2022)

At this time of year, watch out for processionary pine caterpillars. They are *extremely* dangerous to dogs. Take some Piriton (only Piriton, no other antihistamine) to buy you time to get to an emergency vet. ¼ tablet per 10 kilo dog weight, although overdosing a little would just cause drowsiness.


----------



## alcam (Mar 30, 2022)

There are many apps etc for stopping places , including on this site . WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN and search for sites are my main sources . 
Personally wouldn't be concerned about food being confiscated .
Dogs welcome anywhere in France , not so in Spain and Portugal 
Motorway Aires , particularly away from big cities , not a problem . Really handy if you are in a rush to get from A to B 
You won't get gassed !


----------



## Norfolk NewBoy (Mar 30, 2022)

1)   CHECK that 400 miles insurance statement: IF it is an average amount, make sure that you do the "200 mile" day BEFORE the "600 mile" day otherwise you might find yourself with some explaining to do in the case of an accident 

2)    400 miles per day sounds a lot to me (but I'm old and retired  ). IF you stick to motorways you might average 60mph so that would mean 6.5h driving. Is that within your comfort zone (and the dogs)?

3)   CHECK routes through Rouen. There are numerous accounts of people going down underpasses only to find they don't fit: since this is a van which you are not used to driving, better be careful.

4)   CONSIDER buying a sat nav into which you can enter your van's dimensions or look for an app on a phone. Nothing will be 100% accurate but with luck you will avoid low bridges, narrow streets, weight limits. They should also re-route you if there is a diversion or you take a wrong turning: always helpful when you don't speak the language.

5)   As has been said, obtain information about free overnight spots. We went to Spain in 2018 for 27 nights and spent €68 for stopping places: we only stayed on one campsite (getting late on Sunday after 176 miles of driving) and that accounted for €24.

6)   IKEA on the outskirts of Murcia has an excellent free aire with a great supermarket next door and good public transport into the city. DON'T enter "Murcia" as your destination or you will be like me going round and round in narrow crowded streets: always use the proper coordinates for where you want to be! [If you are an IKEA Family Member (free to join) you can get a free coffee daily in their restaurant.]

7)    There is also a large free aire at Huercal-Overa, halfway between Murcia and Almeria but you might prefer to be closer to the coast. Mojacar is a popular house-hunting spot. DON'T be tempted to park right at the front if you go to Playa de Vera or you may be fined.

8)   Lots of folk stay overnight at Cabo de Gata, a few miles east of Almeria city. We weren't keen on it but found a nice spot further east along the coast, past the lagoon. There have been reports of police moving MHs on, so check nearer the time for local reports.

9)  We really liked Serena Playa at Roquetas de Mar but most vans stop at Playa de Aguadulce.

10)   It may be possible to stay on the quayside at Almerimar for a fee BUT it is a one-way system and if you miss the entrance it is quite a drive through shops etc to get back to it! Keep your eyes open!

11)   It's another 200 miles from Almeria to Estepona. Is it worth the fuel etc for a couple of rounds of golf, especially if you are having trouble fitting your clubs in?

12)   You can park on the marina at Torre del Mar, just outside Velez-Malaga BUT the instructions for entry are quite complex. Get out and select your pitch (if you aren't holding up traffic) and decide if you want electricity BEFORE you pay.

13)   We didn't know that Spain is the second most mountainous country in Europe until we got there for the first time. Enjoy its beauty; I don't think that you will be soaking up the culture and lifestyle on this trip.

Gordon


----------



## Norfolk NewBoy (Mar 30, 2022)

I forgot to add that, if you haven't been previously, Almeria is an area of contrasts and it it where many of our winter salads come from.     

Gordon


----------



## dave and mary (Apr 1, 2022)

We have been doing this now for over 20 years and our advice would be don't make lots of plans, for us its off the train or ferry then into the sat nave no tolls then a town say 400 miles on and just go , this way you see the country that you are traveling in something you don't if just on motorways.

There are plenty of stopovers to be found, in France you can park up in almost  any village,  Spain not quite so easy but as long as you don't got to a place where there are lots of other vans you will usually be ok.

We will be off on Monday, using the ferry to Santander this trip then down to the south to Andalucía,  Almeria area one of the loveliest coast roads there is.


----------



## GMJ (Apr 1, 2022)

At this time of year you will be spoiled for choice on places to stay with/without facilities. It may be as well to do some outline planning (using the App on here or other on line search sites) and then ask about specific places/towns/areas on here otherwise you may get to bogged down as many people have their favourites.

We drive down to southern Spain every January for 2 months but we take our time and get to the Almeria area, for example in around 7 days.

The winter route we take coming from the tunnel is:  Rouen area - Poitiers area - Bordeaux area - St Jean de Luz area. Then it changes depending on whether we are heading due south or southeast. If SE then its Zaragoza. If not then its somewhere around Madrid. After that it could be anywhere en route to our final destination tbh.

I look at potential routes on google maps and then add an hour to the trip time for stops and bimbling around.

Re: taking meat/dairy products through the tunnel. Yes, its not allowed but I have not heard of any specific cases where folks have been stopped and checked, as of yet. How lucky do you feel?


----------



## alcam (Apr 1, 2022)

GMJ said:


> At this time of year you will be spoiled for choice on places to stay with/without facilities. It may be as well to do some outline planning (using the App on here or other on line search sites) and then ask about specific places/towns/areas on here otherwise you may get to bogged down as many people have their favourites.
> 
> We drive down to southern Spain every January for 2 months but we take our time and get to the Almeria area, for example in around 7 days.
> 
> ...


Has anyone had as much as a tin of spam confiscated yet ?


----------



## GMJ (Apr 1, 2022)

Not that I'm aware...

...but we should all keep it a little quiet in case the authorities are watching and start to react.




Paranoid me? No... but I know you lot think I am


----------



## Upforadventure (Apr 5, 2022)

Thank you all so much. Really appreciate it.


Mileage - the 'paperwork' limit that came through is 'old' - it is now unlimited mileage! Yes 400 is a lot to do in a day but at that rate it would take us 4 days to get down to Spain! Might take us that long anyway with human/doggie pit stops, eating, cups of tea etc!!!!! 

Yes have looked up the Aire map and will defo get others - thank you. Ex Girl Guide (and Brownie and Ranger - a long time ago but..) - like to be prepared!! 

No way doggies can be in the front with us - too big.  Not enough space to put even one crate (have thought about this already) 
Would be replying more but..................

TODAY - DILEMMA 

Big problem - OH will not have passport for another 2 1/2 weeks (don't ask - too angry!!) Picking up Motorhome tomorrow - departure delayed til Monday already (OK get used to driving it - doggies etc) BUT now faced with issues. I want to go - don't really want to cut trip down to 4 weeks - leaves 3 1/2 actually in Spain reckying several areas - not enough time inmy opinion for what I want to do. Am quite a competent female BUT it does give me concerns of driving through France and Spain on my own but with th dogs - no overly freiendly with other dogs. Would have to deal with them - pit stops on my own, driving on my own (RHD etc),  ? any issues - breakdown, flat tire onmy own, eating on my own, leaving dogs in van, doing the first week house hunting in Murcia on my own etc etc til he now flies out later. I am up for it cos I have planned this trip for months but I do have concerns I'm sure you can all understand. 

What are your honest opinions about this? I have to make a decision today ref the dogs (health certificate doing or delayed - went to vets yesterday and late Motorhome people know whether to delay or not. I really don't want to but............

Thank you


----------



## witzend (Apr 5, 2022)

Upforadventure said:


> What are your honest opinions about this? I have to make a decision today ref the dogs (health certificate doing or delayed - went to vets yesterday and late Motorhome people know whether to delay or not. I really don't want to but...


Cancel until you can go together


----------



## Derekoak (Apr 5, 2022)

By the time you Oh is ready there will not be time to be worth going? In that case its always more of an adventure by yourself, can you see it like that?. Only you can guess if you can cope, lots of women do this solo. Can you reduce complications in any way?


----------



## RSD7a (Apr 5, 2022)

that's a tough decision to make.
Here's 2 Questions to explore

1. If you go what's the worst that can happen?
-------------------
2. For a moment, purely as an exercise, let's assume whatever you decide is a mistake. What is the worse mistake ... staying or going?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 5, 2022)

I like Spam particularly fried


----------



## REC (Apr 5, 2022)

It is such a personal decision, only you know how confident you feel travelling on your own. Needs more planning regarding stops etc. Have you considered just going on toll roads through France, where there are Aires you can stop in safely, places to walk the dogs and others around. Could go that way through France in a couple of days. Filling up with fuel on toll roads is expensive though. Spanish Aires on main roads are not as good so you would need to plan stops more in advance. But others have made suggestions for stops and I am sure you have planned them already. 
Four days to get there is pretty good going if you are on your own. The "google" times always are shorter than actual because of necessary stops. We always add an hour to map times. 
Assume there is a cost element if you cancel last minute? Personally, I would delay till you can travel together, but that is me....I did all the driving back from Portugal when Dave wasn't able to drive and even with him there, I found it tough. But that's me, not you!
Btw we sorted a harness to keep our dog safe, clipped into a seat belt on the rear seat.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 5, 2022)

Toll roads abroad in a RHD vehicle are hard when you are on your own.


----------



## alcam (Apr 5, 2022)

Upforadventure said:


> Thank you all so much. Really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Mileage - the 'paperwork' limit that came through is 'old' - it is now unlimited mileage! Yes 400 is a lot to do in a day but at that rate it would take us 4 days to get down to Spain! Might take us that long anyway with human/doggie pit stops, eating, cups of tea etc!!!!!
> ...


Met quite a few women travelling in vans on their own .
RHD ? Quite honestly not really difficult at all . Sitting higher up in van helps . Initially you just have to concentrate that little bit more .
Breakdown , punctures etc ? Does your van insurance not cover that ?
Don't know about others but I was quite nervous initially and that was only on England ! Very quickly got over it .
You'll be quite surprised how easy the whole experience is . But , at the end of the day , you know your own capabilities best


----------



## mark61 (Apr 5, 2022)

Have you got a friend willing to go down with you? Fly back when OH gets there.

As mentioned, quite a few solo women travellers. 
Driving on your own can get a bit tedious, but soon get used to it. I've driven that way a fair few times solo. Soon get used to RHD too, as for tolls, it's fairly easy to pop over to passenger seat and deal with machines, or leave a bit of space and get out, have your card or coins ready and all will go smoothly.
Can easily be done in 4 days, if not touring around looking at stuff.


----------



## Upforadventure (Apr 5, 2022)

Tolls - RHD good point but would just have to get out - but means more expensive than if we'd gone no tolls together. Other point could 'take my time' on no tolls but ?? harder to drive ?? toll roads / motorways easier as said and quicker to get to Spain/destination.

Worst case scenario is I have an accident and dogs either escape and are hurt/lost- would never forgive myself or OH or I have to go hosp - what happens to them?? if I'm 'repatriated' how do they get home.  This is probably the ONLY possibiltiy that is stopping me going on my own. I could ciope with all the rest. Nightmare scenario - which have to be considered. No other option than to take them with me.

Yes breakdowns etc all covered by insurance - the point more is dealing with all that on my own.

Yes very difficult decision and one I wish I had not be put in position to make.


----------



## Upforadventure (Apr 5, 2022)

Not bothered about driving/ on my own - nothing like that. Main issue is if anything happens to dogs.

Any solo ladies done it/doing it with dogs (two good medium size - one 8 stone!!!!! not good with other dogs - added problem but would deal with that) they are good couch potatoes.


----------



## Upforadventure (Apr 5, 2022)

Worst case - something happening to dogs in motorhome (broken into) whilst i was in supermarket/restuarant cafe/looking at houses (would be going in MH and they'd be with me wherever I go in MH).

I know it sounds a bit doom and gloom which I'm not but have to think about possible scenarios - not to blinkered or think it would be all garden of roses.


----------



## r4dent (Apr 5, 2022)

Upforadventure said:


> Dear all,
> I know dogs are not allowed to be able to get into the driving area in France (and ?Spain). We are planning to section them off in the rear lounge. But do they HAVE to be 'secured' as in attached to a lead



Just noticed that bit of the post.

Hope this goes without saying, but I'm saying it any way.

Lead and Harness *not Lead and Collar.*

Change of subject.
I always change my watch to the other wrist when driving on the right.
Just feels a bit different and acts has an additional reminder.


----------



## Upforadventure (Apr 5, 2022)

r4dent said:


> Just noticed that bit of the post.
> 
> Hope this goes without saying, but I'm saying it any way.
> 
> Lead and Harness *not Lead and Collar.*


(Yes get your point) Actually got nothing to attach either to in the rear lounge i believe - hoping sectioning them off would be good enough. Others have said doggies are in front with them and I thought that was a total no no in France but doesn't seem to have been an issue. They would be quite happy chilling on the seats - it's the 'authorities' I'm more concerned about if they stop me???


----------



## Caz (Apr 5, 2022)

I've been over to France a couple of times and last time I drove down through France and Spain to Portugal, on my own with my dog. It was a couple of years ago I went last, before Brexit and Covid, don't know if anything has changed now?
Driving on the "wrong" side of the road wasn't a problem, but I had done it a number of times before in cars.
The first time, Reg the dog (large Springer Spaniel) travelled in his harness attached by a shortish lead to the seat belt clip, on the front passenger seat, which was reversed (I had the air bag disabled) and no-one ever said anything, I had no idea it wasn't allowed in France!
Last time, (different van) he travelled in a harness which was attached low down to the bar at the back of my seat, on a bed on the floor behind me, although the lead was long enough to allowed him to stand between me and the passenger seat when he wanted to, and to reach his water bowl.
Dog food isn't a problem - he was quite happy with Lidl meat and biscuits, which he had at home anyway, although I did experiment with some Portuguese dog food as well from the local supermarkets and that was fine too.
I mostly stayed in wild camping spots and on Aires, just some nights on campsites when I wanted to have a shower and wash my hair or clothes - although I did wash clothes sometimes whilst shopping in supermarkets where they had washing machines outside.


----------



## AllanD (Apr 5, 2022)

Just a point on the passport hold up, is that an estimated 2 1/2 weeks? I renewed my passport just over a year ago and was expecting delays due to covid but it came exactly 2 weeks after applying for it so you never know, it may arrive a week earlier than you expect if that makes any difference. The online tracking was quite good for checking the status when I used it.


----------



## Upforadventure (Apr 5, 2022)

Caz said:


> I've been over to France a couple of times and last time I drove down through France and Spain to Portugal, on my own with my dog. It was a couple of years ago I went last, before Brexit and Covid, don't know if anything has changed now?
> Driving on the "wrong" side of the road wasn't a problem, but I had done it a number of times before in cars.
> The first time, Reg the dog (large Springer Spaniel) travelled in his harness attached by a shortish lead to the seat belt clip, on the front passenger seat, which was reversed (I had the air bag disabled) and no-one ever said anything, I had no idea it wasn't allowed in France!
> Last time, (different van) he travelled in a harness which was attached low down to the bar at the back of my seat, on a bed on the floor behind me, although the lead was long enough to allowed him to stand between me and the passenger seat when he wanted to, and to reach his water bowl.
> ...


Thank you x


----------



## Upforadventure (Apr 5, 2022)

AllanD said:


> Just a point on the passport hold up, is that an estimated 2 1/2 weeks? I renewed my passport just over a year ago and was expecting delays due to covid but it came exactly 2 weeks after applying for it so you never know, it may arrive a week earlier than you expect if that makes any difference. The online tracking was quite good for checking the status when I used it.


OH had passport - expired approx 2005 - hasn't got it. He thought apply for new one. He knew he needed one months ago. Online system required someone in certain 'occupations' who knew him for two years to sign - didn't tell me - didn't think of anyone. Last week I found out he hadn't done it and he thought he could drive to Peterborough to get it on the day which he did this Monday. No! He came back empty handed. Cos he has had previous PP paperwork still has to signed by someone he's known for 2 years 'in a certain position'. I suggested a couple of people straight away (after blowing a gasket and thinking wt* do we do now!?!?!?!) . He has an appt for 14th and he'll get it 7 days (??) later - 21st/23rd ?? and we were due to leave Monday 11th. Hence puttng me in this position I would rather not have been in. I have organise, booked, arranged, researched everything else. Not a happy bunny!!


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Apr 5, 2022)

I have been to France and Spain on my own ( older lady in very small van) but with no dogs. I don't expect problems and really have not had any in 4 long trips ( 2 months each time)
Is it too late to go by ferry? Cuts out a lot of driving. 
In Spain they do not like wild camping. However they are very tolerant of you using car parks ( not in big cities) many small villages have car parks on the edge of town. Just don't camp. They do also have basic Aires.
Food much cheaper in Spain so buy there.
Loved all of my trips to Spain.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 5, 2022)

Regarding travelling on your own try and keep it in perspective. 

I have made 7 three month plus trips to France and Spain with only one minor breakdown. This was an intermittent connection to an injector. Breakdown recovery sorted this out for me very quickly. 

Security really isn't an issue if you overnight sensibly. If you stop where other motorhomes are stopping that will provide reassurance. 

I've been wild camping alone with my dogs for 12 years now and have never had any security concerns. Once I moved on because the spot didn't feel right. And that's a good policy to pursue. 

I'm unaware of anyone else who has had a problem either.

One situation is difficult when driving on the right. This is when turning right onto a dual carriageway or similar. The instinct is to cross the central reservation!

Put a sticker on your steering wheel. Bum In Gutter,  BIG for short!

So take heart and go for it I would say.


----------



## alcam (Apr 5, 2022)

Upforadventure said:


> OH had passport - expired approx 2005 - hasn't got it. He thought apply for new one. He knew he needed one months ago. Online system required someone in certain 'occupations' who knew him for two years to sign - didn't tell me - didn't think of anyone. Last week I found out he hadn't done it and he thought he could drive to Peterborough to get it on the day which he did this Monday. No! He came back empty handed. Cos he has had previous PP paperwork still has to signed by someone he's known for 2 years 'in a certain position'. I suggested a couple of people straight away (after blowing a gasket and thinking wt* do we do now!?!?!?!) . He has an appt for 14th and he'll get it 7 days (??) later - 21st/23rd ?? and we were due to leave Monday 11th. Hence puttng me in this position I would rather not have been in. I have organise, booked, arranged, researched everything else. Not a happy bunny!!


Would I be correct in saying , if you do decide to go by yourself , there will be no farewell kiss ?


----------



## Upforadventure (Apr 5, 2022)

alcam said:


> Would I be correct in saying , if you do decide to go by yourself , there will be no farewell kiss ?


Too right there won't be and plenty of jobs to do between now and then as penance!!!!!


----------



## in it for fun (Apr 5, 2022)

I keep up to date with French rules, weather and roads from this site. They (Alan) emails every month

*APRIL NEWSLETTER from
motorhomingfrance.co.uk*


----------



## witzend (Apr 5, 2022)

Upforadventure said:


> Too right there won't be and plenty of jobs to do between now and then as penance!!!!!


Surely You can't blame him for You not applying for his passport in time I've never had to even think about such things Should a man have to concern himself with mundane things like this


----------



## REC (Apr 5, 2022)

witzend said:


> Surely You can't blame him for You not applying for his passport in time I've never had to even think about such things Should a man have to concern himself with mundane things like this


You are dicing with death if your oh reads this!!!


----------



## GMJ (Apr 6, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Toll roads abroad in a RHD vehicle are hard when you are on your own.



Not if you get a tag.

I have a Bip&Go tag which is good for France, Spain, Portugal and Italy. If anyone wants one drop me a message as I can get you 4€ off (in fact we both get 4€ off our next bill).

I have no connection with the company except as a happy customer who used the tag right through France with zero barrier lifting problems.


----------



## witzend (Apr 6, 2022)

REC said:


> You are dicing with death if your oh reads this!!!


No I've never interfered with any thing clerical in our household. If I ever had to sign for anything I'd have to get shown what my signature looks like, Any thing thats sent to me gets opened replied to and I don't ever see it


----------



## alcam (Apr 6, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Not if you get a tag.
> 
> I have a Bip&Go tag which is good for France, Spain, Portugal and Italy. If anyone wants one drop me a message as I can get you 4€ off (in fact we both get 4€ off our next bill).
> 
> I have no connection with the company except as a happy customer who used the tag right through France with zero barrier lifting problems.


Dare say a lot easier but not a big problem nipping out to pay .


----------



## GMJ (Apr 6, 2022)

alcam said:


> Dare say a lot easier but not a big problem nipping out to pay .



You ever been there when there are huge queues?


----------



## alcam (Apr 6, 2022)

GMJ said:


> You ever been there when there are huge queues?


Can't say I ever have . Apart from the queue behind me !


----------



## mark61 (Apr 6, 2022)

GMJ said:


> You ever been there when there are huge queues?


Haven't seen long queues for years at the peage. Probably just luck with times. 

Golden rule is always avoid going behind a MH with UK plates.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 6, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Haven't seen long queues for years at the peage. Probably just luck with times.
> 
> Golden rule is always avoid going behind a MH with UK plates.



Or a huge gang on nobhead british classic car owners on UK plates near Le Mans          

They all found it highly amusing running about between each other coppering up and swapping credit cards at the toll booths           

As soon as they got through they blocked up solid the rest area on the other side so no one else could get in then were all lined up having a piss on the verge.

Thankfully we didn`t come across them again.


----------



## GMJ (Apr 6, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Or a huge gang on nobhead british classic car owners on UK plates near Le Mans
> 
> They all found it highly amusing running about between each other coppering up and swapping credit cards at the toll booths
> 
> ...



Yeh, sorry about that.....


----------



## Upforadventure (Apr 8, 2022)

Thank you, thank you xxxxxxxxx

How does the tag work? Presumably sort of remote?
Yes can shift across or get out.
Roughly how much are the tolls?? So I know. Card or cash (notes?? coins easier???)
Decided to go.
He won't read this and  him if he does. He caused the problem!!!!!!  What happened to the exploding angry emoji??

So best probably to stick to motorways/big/toll roads??? Safest with driving and doglets???

HOwevr going to see friend in Marmande on route - and from there could pretty much cut straight over pyrenees to Zaragoza. A65 / E7. Anyone done this route? Decent road? Safe?/Dogs? Driving RHD issues? Not hugely more extra time if have to back to west coast and cut down from there. Opinions?

Also anyone played golf and left doggies in MH?? Yes aware of heat - but do you tell the golf club?? Do 9 then check then next 9?? Park MH in carpark ok I preume etc. Safe?


----------



## mark61 (Apr 8, 2022)

Upforadventure said:


> Thank you, thank you xxxxxxxxx
> 
> How does the tag work? Presumably sort of remote?
> Yes can shift across or get out.
> ...


I often pay by card, especially when alone, saves faffing about. Cash is fine, just takes a bit longer.
Calais to Bordeaux must be getting on for £150 now, using all toll road. For a class 2

I have used the part toll road part free roads as suggested by About France 
Used the route a few times with varying success. I've given up on it a few times and gone back to peage route due to heavy traffic. Have also used it very successfully but that has been overnight, I'd usually get a latish train (10/ 11 pm) and I can be slightly North of Bordeaux by 7am, ready for a nap.
It's also a bit of a pain to navigate on your own.
Peage is easiest but you pay for it.

Most people don't recommend overnighting on the M Way service stations, I do though and so do many many others.

Toll fee's here https://www.autoroutes.fr/index.htm?lang=en

Once searched you'll probably have to modify search with whatever class your MH is in. Probably 2 or 3.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 8, 2022)

Message *GMJ *and you will receive an email with a link through which you can apply for a tag and both of you will save 4 euros  

That`s how i got mine and it arrived in 7 days from France


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 8, 2022)

If you`ve any distance to travel through France ( which you have ) it is far quicker using the Peage ( toll roads ).

The other roads are great but it takes for ever to get anywhere , if just ambling about then use the other free roads and you see some fantastic places.


----------



## TeamRienza (Apr 8, 2022)

Two points that I would add were extra vigilance is required. Entering a motorway can entail a sharp curve from the approach road onto the slip road (acceleration lane) which can be quite short by UK  standards. Consequently checking your left hand wing mirror can be a bit more difficult to ensure the nearside lane is safe to enter. I normally have the mirror adjusted to show further out from the van.
Secondly, France has the largest number of roundabouts in the world! Lane discipline can be a minor issue, as it is at home. You may be following the protocol, but sometimes others don’t which can be a bit interesting at times. I seem to recall that Spanish roundabout procedure can be a bit different. I must check it out as we are due there next month.
I enjoy driving in France. Away from cities I find the roads excellent and the standard of French driving fine.

Davy


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 8, 2022)

There`s also the  "* priorité à droite *" which can be very entertaining and we first encountered in Grand-Fort-Philippe when leaving the aire there  



			https://www.thelocal.fr/20190808/how-does-priorit-droite-really-work-when-youre-driving-in-france/
		


*Oh bloomin eck *      or words to that effect i exclaimed as the lovely elderly gentleman made the manoeuvre


----------



## GMJ (Apr 8, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Message *GMJ *and you will receive an email with a link through which you can apply for a tag and both of you will save 4 euros
> 
> That`s how i got mine and it arrived in 7 days from France


Yes, thanks.

Anyone taking out a Bip&Go tag email me and I can get us both 4€ off our bills.


----------



## Upforadventure (Apr 9, 2022)

Thank you all again.

Ar! Issue with tags - I leave on Monday.

Would any of you be prepared to message me your mob numbers? And maybe if anyone is in France/Spain, whereabouts?

Thank you for so many tips and advice - specially the right priority thing. That could be interesting espec on roundabouts!! So do you give way to the left and right????? Or is it basically don't go til it's clear everywhere?????    Could be a long journey!! Don't remember any of that when lived in France - probably didn't know!!

Are the roads really this bad at the mo????


----------



## GMJ (Apr 9, 2022)

You give way the opposite of the UK....mainly. So traffic coming from the left. The sign will say _Cedez le Passage_

Just beware of a lack of using the indicators so don't assume that a car is coming off the roundabout until it has actually come off at a junction.

Also beware that numerous vehicle may be in the outer lane of a roundabout so you assume that they will be coming off before they get to you...but they don't always, so coupled with lack of indicator usage it can be interesting.

don't worry: just take things slowly and you'll be fine. i think the French are very tolerant of MH's and even if they beep you, it's just a national sport to them....


----------



## alcam (Apr 9, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Haven't seen long queues for years at the peage. Probably just luck with times.
> 
> Golden rule is always avoid going behind a MH with UK plates.


Good advice .
Toll booth near Boulogne few years ago my card wasn't working .
English guy behind me got right in my face screaming abuse . I , of course , reacted in kind . He backed off , came back , same thing . Then went back to his car .
I watched him , fekk me , brick sheeithouse . I got the card to work


----------



## TeamRienza (Apr 9, 2022)

Priority a droit is an almost extinct rule in France. Mostly observed by older drivers from when it was more common, so I am told.

You are most likely to encounter it in some towns and rural villages. It is quite a good traffic calming measure as it keeps you on your toes. Watch for the yellow diamond signs (check on the links) and a written sign on entering a village.

In rural areas as you travel along you will see white posts (about 3 feet tall) with a red band. It means you on the main road have right of way. In law anyway! (See links)

I have yet to see a roundabout in 10 years visiting for 6 to 8 weeks at a time where priorite a droit applies.

Simply be aware that this right of way exists to a tiny degree and drive with caution and expect the unexpected and all will be good. I have been caught out twice in all my travel. Once by a bus in heavy traffic in Lourdes, who pushed out from a side street. I suspect he was simply fed up waiting to be let out. And a second occasion on a small back street in a village where an elderly man came sailing out without warning. I don’t recall seeing any signs so cannot say for certain who was wrong. Because both happened in builtup areas speed was slow so action was easy to avert any danger of collision.






						Priorité à droite | Who Has Priority | Right of Way
					

The “right of way” conundrum that the French pose to UK drivers with French motoring laws and customs.



					www.drive-france.com
				













						How does Priorité-à-droite work on French road signs?
					

This is a confusing law for English drivers in France. One of our guest bloggers writes about her own experience with priorité-à-droite French road signs.




					expatsfrance.com
				




Happy travels.

Davy


----------



## TJBi (Apr 9, 2022)

In fact, those white posts with red bands simply indicate the location of a junction and have no bearing on the priority. These days, major roads generally have priority over  minor roads outside towns and this is indicated prior to the junction by a broad arrow pointing up with a narrow bar crossing it. Where you see an "X" sign, this generally indicates that you are approaching a junction (not necessarily a crossroads) at which the rule of priority to the right applies. Very few roundabouts have priority to the right; in general these days, vehicles on the roundabout have priority over those entering.
See https://www.auto-ecole.net/code/regles-de-circulation-8/les-intersections-avec-et-sans-panneau-224 for information and illustrations of signs.
It is often possible, when approaching a junction at which one has priority to see the Give Way/Stop sign and/or markings on the minor road.


----------



## TJBi (Apr 9, 2022)

Upforadventure said:


> <snip>
> 
> So best probably to stick to motorways/big/toll roads??? Safest with driving and doglets???
> 
> ...


Undoubtedly simpler driving on motorways and major dual carriageways. Personally, I never drive on toll motorways because I am not going to obtain the speed advantage that they offer, because driving at more than 90km/h is very expensive - the engine drinks the diesel at an alarming rate.

I can't comment on playing golf but can say that it should be possible to provide a reasonable amount of ventilation through rooflights and windows; best not to park in full sun, though. As to safety of parking, question is not whether in a car park or not but how secure locks are and what additional security devices may have been fitted.


----------

